# MTS Mblaze keeps redirecting me to "mlife.mtsindia.in"



## Digidge (Oct 11, 2016)

How can I stop MTS Mblaze redirecting me to "mlife.mtsindia.in" every time I connect to a website? The only exceptions I've found to the rule are Google, DuckDuckGo, and the MTS India website. I've tried changing my DNS. No matter what I do, it works well for a couple minutes, only to start redirecting me again. Used a VPN, and the issue disappeared. Could my ISP be using man-in-the-middle methods?

Oh, and MTS is now throttling all my torrent downloads too, even if they're Linux distributions. Irrelevant to this issue, but it sucks anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

yeah this is something that happens with other carriers too. Happens with me on Airtel when I recharge any new Data pack. You should speak with the CC and see what they can do, otherwise I'm not sure if anything can be done.


----------



## Digidge (Jul 13, 2017)

Recently, the problem has become worse. Every third URL redirects to a poorly-built MTS webpage. Sometimes, it even redirects one-time use download links, which is frustrating as hell. Assuming I can't use a proxy or VPN service, what do I do? Customer care hasn't been helpful at all.


----------

